# River Rock Drainage Layer



## Etlichnd (Feb 20, 2020)

Simple question regarding my 75 gallon first vivarium. Can river rock or some other cheap landscaping stone be used as a drainage layer?

I know one of the problems with this sort of drainage layer is the weight if moving it but TBH I wont be moving a 75 gallon once its stocked no matter how light the drainage layer is nor do I have any fears of having to. 

Are there any other reasons to not use a cheap stone instead of say hydroballs?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Extra weight in an aquarium (with the exception of water), results in better chances of scratching or cracking a panel. Water distributes its weight and pressure pretty consistently, but rocks can have points or jagged edges that focus stress on a smaller area. Aside from that, even if you only need to move a planted vivarium that size once in its lifetime, wouldn't you want it to be as convenient as possible? I'd guess that 3" of leca would cost about $30 for that tank, egg crate false bottom about $25, and matala roughly $35.


----------



## Etlichnd (Feb 20, 2020)

Dane said:


> Extra weight in an aquarium (with the exception of water), results in better chances of scratching or cracking a panel. Water distributes its weight and pressure pretty consistently, but rocks can have points or jagged edges that focus stress on a smaller area. Aside from that, even if you only need to move a planted vivarium that size once in its lifetime, wouldn't you want it to be as convenient as possible? I'd guess that 3" of leca would cost about $30 for that tank, egg crate false bottom about $25, and matala roughly $35.


Is there bags of leca on amazon you would recommend or are they all basically the same thing?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

As far as I know it's all the same. Anything marketed for the pet industry will probably cost double. I would try to find Hydroton.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

If you have a good plant nursery around you, check with them for clay balls. Shipping them could be costly, unless it's Prime! As Dane said, they are probably all using the same baking process and Hydroton is great.

Mark


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Hydroponics stores typically carry leca, also sold as Hydroton. You may also find expanded shale there, which is light like leca, but looks like irregularly shaped, gray-brown rock. It's made by a company called Sunleaves. 

I know nothing about the vendor I'm linking here, but it will show you what the bag looks like.


----------



## Etlichnd (Feb 20, 2020)

Woodswalker said:


> Hydroponics stores typically carry leca, also sold as Hydroton. You may also find expanded shale there, which is light like leca, but looks like irregularly shaped, gray-brown rock. It's made by a company called Sunleaves.
> 
> I know nothing about the vendor I'm linking here, but it will show you what the bag looks like.


Thanks! Whenever I look on amazon the price is alot greater for 50 L which I believe should give me about 3 inches of drainage. I will look at some of the garden centers as that would be alot cheaper than anything i can find.


----------



## Etlichnd (Feb 20, 2020)

Encyclia said:


> If you have a good plant nursery around you, check with them for clay balls. Shipping them could be costly, unless it's Prime! As Dane said, they are probably all using the same baking process and Hydroton is great.
> 
> Mark


Yea I'm in northern Wisconsin so finding garden supplies has proven more difficult than it would be normally...


----------



## Etlichnd (Feb 20, 2020)

I ended up adding on to a big amazon purchase from my wife : ). Probably paid more than I should of but this is what I got in 50 liter bag:

https://www.amazon.com/Hydroton-Original-Clay-Pebbles-Lightweight/dp/B01KYYZ9DE


----------

